# Pot Belly



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been building up strength quite well and repping out like a psycho after going heavy + changed my diet to tuna and mixed salad most meals with protein shake and porridge for carbs.

In the last 2 sessions, chest and arms (Sat) and back today, beat my personal best by 10kg;

bench 120kg

squat 150kg

dead 160kg

Strange thing is I have actually lost weight - half a stone, which was not the intention but it hasn't come off the mid section as my pot belly is still as big as ever!

Any advice for not looking like a fat bastard?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Get doing some planks and keep that gut sucked in and tight when squating/benching/deadlifting  Work that transversus abdominis muscle


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cant spot reduce fat mate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Just keep dieting and it will eventually go, you might just hold more fat there.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you doing any cardio? I am losing fat way quicker now I am back jogging. Feel way better for it as well.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I use the rowing machine for 100 reps on max resistance before going into the free weights section. Sometimes afterwards I will go running for 5-10 minutes. Apart from that, not much cardio. I just can't run for long and end up getting really out of breath. but I will try pushing myself to do a session or two of just cardio every week and see if it helps.

Cheers


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

If you stick at the jogging you will quickly get fitter just keep going a bit further each time.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I use the rowing machine for 100 reps on max resistance before going into the free weights section. Sometimes afterwards I will go running for 5-10 minutes. Apart from that, not much cardio. I just can't run for long and end up getting really out of breath. but I will try pushing myself to do a session or two of just cardio every week and see if it helps.
> 
> Cheers


Can you see your abs?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe your midsection is bloated, you could try dropping any dairy and swapping carbs (maybe sweet potatoe) and see if there is any difference.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Can you see your abs?


 Just the one!

I can already envisage this as being nightmarish but I'll try the jogging


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Just the one!
> 
> I can already envisage this as being nightmarish but I'll try the jogging


The reason I ask is I had a pot belly. I could see my abs still though which meant most of my fat was visceral (fat around the organs)

The only way I could shift it was with lots of cardio


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Did some cardio on Saturday, 500 reps on the rowing machine - max resistance (hardcore lol) and then 10 runs around the track, 2 with 2x12kg kettlebells (nightmarish - thought my heart was going to pop out of my chest) and then some boxing on the bag for 20 mins and finally the treadmill for another 20 mins. Lifting heavy weights is paradise but cardio is quite different, still though I'll try to keep at it and do some alternate days running swimming and lifting weights.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

GCMAX said:


> I've been building up strength quite well and repping out like a psycho after going heavy + changed my diet to tuna and mixed salad most meals with protein shake and porridge for carbs.
> 
> In the last 2 sessions, chest and arms (Sat) and back today, beat my personal best by 10kg;
> 
> ...


The stomach is the play where us guys store our fat, it is the last place to go. With that said exercise alone won't help and going on a crash diet won't either. You need to stick at it, maybe carb cycle or try other methods to lose the fat around your stomach, maybe IF and work at it. Losing weight quickly wont always be fat loss and in most cases you are more likely to burn muscle mass or lose water weight. Keep your protein high, substitute fats for carbs on low carb days and drink plenty of water. Scott


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Im the same mate i got a firm but large gut (not too large) but when i tense i can see a six pack .. weird. doesnt bother me too much i just tense my abs whenever my tops off lol


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Are you holding your breath between reps?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

could be a few things, BF is higher than you are judging, men hold alot fo fat around the gut area most of the time. you have bloated up from sumint new in your diet. visceral fat is higher. you might have been doing alot fo PL movements and developed a very large set of lower abs that blow out easily.

i have the last one from PL for a few years when i was younger, starting to go down now i have moved onto BB


----------

